# White lace look on back of soaps



## Piedpipurr (Apr 18, 2009)

I've made some log mold soaps and other individual mold soaps but haven't noticed this happening before.  

What I've done.  Melted 3 pounds of M&P in Presto pot.  While melting I've sprayed alcohol a few times inside the pot to get rid of the bubbles on top.  On my latest project I am ladling from the Presto pot into individual molds (9 altogether).

After pouring in to the molds and spraying with alcohol there remains a white foam that looks like fine lace.  It does not disappear when the soap hardens.

I haven't done this amount of M&P (3#) before in the Presto.  Do you think my spraying with alcohol during the melting is causing this?  If not, what else do you think is happening?

Carole


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 18, 2009)

It sounds like you are pouring too hot. When I get that after a pour I stir, stir, stir, while in the mold untill it cools enough & then spary again w/ alcohol.


----------



## Piedpipurr (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks Tabitha,

I want to try it again today and I'll work on the temperature that I pour at.

Carole


----------

